#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-17
<elmoro> hello , how long does it take to launch a m1.large instance? it seems to be that it take much more time than a small on.
<elmoro> ok 3 minutes
<steveb> elmoro: i guess it depends on the AMI?
<elmoro> 64 bit image
<erichammond> The biggest factors I'm aware of which influence Linux EC2 instance startup are (1) the size of the image and (2) the frequency with which the image is run on EC2 (as the image may be cached closer than S3).
<erichammond> Actually, those just affect the "pending" state.  There seems to be a fair amount of variability in the actual boot phase until sshd is accepting connections, too.
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #415032 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "no console output for ec2 instances via ec2-get-console-output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415032
 * erichammond posted a new article: "runurl - A Tool and Approach for Simplifying user-data Scripts on EC2" http://alestic.com/2009/08/runurl
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #414997 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-set-defaults should be 'run_once_per_ami'" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414997
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-18
<uvirtbot`> New bug: #415019 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "need apport hooks for ec2-init" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415019
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-19
<LyricHartley> in the base image, what overwrites the motd
<LyricHartley> nevermind
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-20
<ahasenack> is alestic.com down or is it just my connection?
<rick_h_> page loads here
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-08-22
<dilanj> How do I authorize a user to assign ports? (without sudoing)
<erichammond> dilanj: What do you mean by "assign ports"?
<uvirtbot> New bug: #417292 in ubuntu-on-ec2 "ec2-init: RightScale startup script removes itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417292
<lool> Hey is there a package for euca2ools?
<lool> Eh it's in Debian
<lool> Ah and it failed to build in Ubuntu
<lool> Pushed a fix
<lool> Tss I should have pbuilt it
